# Litter Genie Plus...



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these, and if so, what are your opinions? Is it worth it? I am thinking of buying a few for my house, actually. As you all probably know or should atleast know by now... I have 6 cats, and that's a lot of boxes! Scooping can be a pain, but I have two boxes in my room and figured if I put one in my room and one in the 'kitty room' where there are 2 other boxes it'll be a bit easier/better for cleaning purposes and keeping up with the boxes and scooping, etc.. and the smell! PEE-YEWW..

Anyone have any comments/opinions to let me know of before hand?

I'd appreciate it.

Amazon.com: Litter Genie Plus Cat Litter Disposal System with Odor Free Pail System, White: Pet Supplies


----------



## Kelly524 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a regular Litter Genie, not the Plus (don't know what the difference is), but I really like it. It's a lot easier than keeping plastic bags from the store, etc. It seems to keep the smell in pretty well. I usually have to change the bag about once a week, and add new liners about once a month. The biggest downside I can say is that the refills are expensive. I have seen a few videos on YouTube of people that have used other bags inside, I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, Kelly. I'm really seriously thinking about looking into this option very soon, probably towards the end of next week... it's my boyfriends turn to buy things for the kitties but I figure if I buy one and he buys one, we're equal lol! 

How do you know when the liners need to be replaced? Do you mean the liners as in the amount of bags?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the litter locker (which came out a few years ago). Kittens go ALL of the time, so I have one in the foster's room. It's just so much more handy than going around with grocery bags (I have to clean theirs at least twice a day). For my older cats, they don't go as frequently, so I just use grocery bags (horrible I know, but they're free).

When the cartridge thingy runs out, you'll know becuase the end of the plastic comes out when you're winding it up. For the kittens room, I probably replace it once a month or so. They don't have a large volume of stuff, just frequent, so they don't take up as much room as my older boys. They are kind of pricey, but you can get really good deals on line.


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a litter locker and a litter genie. I like the litter genie better b/c I can get the refills in a lot of stores, whereas the litter locker refills got hard to find, around here anyway. Also the litter genie refills are less expensive, but if you have a lot of cats, the litter locker is a bit bigger.

The other way you can tell if the cartridge is running low is that you will see a black line on the plastic; when you see that, you have maybe one more "bag" left before you will need a new refill. Frankly either model is worth every penny I paid for them b/c they do a really great job of controlling odors, much better than my old method, which was a plastic grocery bag in a pail that litter had come in.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have two litter lockers and love them.  The refills are a little pricey and can be hard to find, but I have a petsmart right down the road from me and they always seem to carry them. The smell is controlled SO WELL. I have 8 indoor cats right now sharing two litter boxes and we only scoop once a day. No smell at all from the litter locker. (The other litter locker is in the foster room and also really helps control the smell from the little stinky kitten poos and the fact that I can't use good quality clumping litter for the little guys, so the stink builds up much faster in there).


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Alright - you all have convinced me. I am going to buy a couple I think. We have two boxes in our bedroom so one will be nice to have in there. And also two boxes in the 'kitty-room' which would be nice to have another in there.  

Thanks for everyone's input! I am hoping it'll make things a little easier.


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a litter locker and I LOVE it. My suggestion to you is to keep the old empty ring the plastic bags come in. I bought a huge box of 8 gallon plastic bags from Staples that work just as fine as the refill canisters and it's way cheaper. But keep an empty canister to keep the bag in place.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you take a picture of the bags at staples that you get? I think I will more than likely doing this option, as a cheaper option is always a better.  I'd appreciate it!!!


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a Litter Locker and love it! It has the round bag cartridges and I have found thAt the Target store brand diaper Genie bag cartridges work great in it. They are less expensive and I think they last longer. Plus you can get them at any Target store.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a liter genie and I love it! 
I live in an apartment, with one cat. I change it twice a week. I have noticed that if I let it go longer, the bag is so heavy and it does get a litter stinkey.

I use a bit of the ARm and Hammer scented baking soda in it when it is a 'stinky' poo..:thumb


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

We have two litter boxes, with a liter genie beside each.

We originally tried to repurpose our old diaper genie. There isn't much difference in the concept. But the sloped door of the liter genie is terrific compared to the spring-loaded door of the diaper genie. 

Yes, the replacements are expensive (much more than replacements for a diaper genie). But the ease of use of the liter genie make it worth it. We find it pretty easy to stretch the use of the liter genie refills... I would say that we only use a little less than 2 feet of genie refill per genie per week.

As far as smell... I believe the kitty litter that sticks to what gets put in the genie is the main thing that keeps the smell down. The liter genie doesn't shut as tight as the diaper genie does, so it needs that little something extra to ensure the smells remain low.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Catlover Danielle

I got a Bed Bath & Beyond flyer the other day and it is showing the Litter Genie (not plus) on clearance for $14.99 and the refill cartridge for $9.99 and if you have a 20% off coupon that would be a really good deal. You might want to check it out, don't know if you have a store near you they can order for you online and no shipping I think. After reading the posts here might be something I ought to invest in.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

HooKooDooKu said:


> Yes, the replacements are expensive (much more than replacements for a diaper genie).


I've read the diaper and litter genie are identical refills; same patent number and everything.

I have the litter locker, bought it a few months ago... before that I was just using double or triple grocery store bags. Which worked well too, no complaints with plain old bags... plus they're free! 

The refills on the Litter Locker are 11 dollars when you add in taxes which is crazy expensive for something that only lasts a few months.

I've considered buying these instead:






And there's another one called "Knot a Bag"
Davis Knot A Bag Plastic Bags Refills 3 Rolls 10M Wound 61cm Circumfrence New | eBay

I don't know if their diameters would work, and I also am not sure of how much you're getting vs a Litter Locker replacement... you'd have to stuff them into the Litter Locker roll once it's used up so it's extra work too.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Litter Locker in my foster room, which is my bedroom currently, because it's too much of a pain to have to trek down to the basement every time I want to dispose of poop, and bags and plastic bins do nothing to keep the smell down. I can get a 3 pack of LL refills through one of my rescue contacts for $14, which is about half the price of a 3 pack of refills in the stores around here. I find that it does a surprisingly good job at containing the odour.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

OK so after reading all the posts I decided to invest in the Litter Genie on Friday afternoon. Here is my question: The cartridge does not stay level and when you scoop the litter into it with it being on a slant it will not go into the bag correctly and then you have litter on the floor - does anyone else notice that the cartridge should be a little bigger so that it stays up??? It was not the refill it was the cartridge that came with the unit so know it has to be the right one. Any one else have this problem or any ideas how to get it to stay up???? Other than that I think it is wonderful, I am always worried about litter box smell in the house and I think it does a great job of sealing off, I went 3 days before I changed bags - and believe me Lucky has some stinky poo!!


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you pulling the bag through correctly? It's hard to explain, but you have to pull the plastic out of the cartridge, a little at a time, and tuck it through the opening in the center. Look closely at the diagram on the cartridge to make sure you're doing it right. The only time I ever had a problem with it not staying on, was when I had it in backwards. (Oops!)


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

^ That's what I was going to say. You have to make sure the side that's "up" is the one that has the plastic coming out of it. The you pull the plastic over the top of the cartridge, through the top of the hole downwards (does that make any sense?). It sounds like you may have the cartridge upsdie down, so the plastic is being pulled from the bottom.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Can someone tell me the difference between the Litter Genie and a trash can with a lid about the same size? Because that's what I've been using.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Carmel said:


> I've read the diaper and litter genie are identical refills; same patent number and everything.
> 
> Carmel: I just happened to go to Babies R Us yesterday and I bought the diaper genie refill and you are right they are only $7.49 vs $9.99 on sale at Bed Bath and Beyond!!! Only difference is that they are round and litter genie refills are square. Didn't realize that until I got home so don't know how it will work yet.
> 
> ...


----------

